# lager wechsel



## racing-rogal (19. April 2005)

Tag auch

habe ein rocky element race von 2000!!!

Meine lager vom hinterbau sind durch

Problem der rocky händler ist eine apotheke und dem entsprechend teuer  

ich dachte mir ich bestelle welchen und bau die selber ein und da wollte ich wissen wo gibt es die zu bestellen und ist das schwer also das einbauen bestellen kann ich

grüße Racing-Rogal


----------



## Catsoft (19. April 2005)

Hallo!
ich hab den Wechsel bei Kimmerle  machen lassen. Hat mich sehr faire 60,-- Euro inkl Rückversand gekostet.Hab aber auch nur den Rahmen eingeschickt.  Hab die besseren Lager genommen. Kannst dort auch die Lager bestellen, aber bei dem Preis....

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gwittmac (2. Mai 2005)

@racing-rogal.de,
hi,
ich hab' mir die Lager auch bei Kimmerle bestellt. Haben mich 25 Euro + Versand gekostet. Der Einbau ist recht easy... Eine brauchbare Beschreibung findest Du hier: 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/812/0700_18_wartung_rockyrahmen.pdf
Einen Drehmomentschlüssel braucht man aber schon, wenn man nicht gerade kalibrierte Hände hat...
60 Euro inclusive Einbau sind natürlich recht günstig, aber wer will schon sein Bike der Post anvertrauen...


----------



## fritzn (12. Mai 2005)

Hi,

habe seit ein paar Wochen ein Element TSc 2003. Das Bike ist einfach der Hammer! Jetzt soll das Baby natürlich möglichst lange halten.

Momentan knarzt nix, der Vorbesitzer war auch kein Volltrottel.
Ich nehme nicht an, dass die Lager schon einmal gewechselt wurden, im ba-forum ist ja auch mal von 5 Jahren die Rede.

Möchte aber im Sommer einen Alpencross fahren, und frage mich, ob ich da noch was vorbereitend unternehmen sollte. Ich habe mir eben die Werkstatt-Folge durchgesehen - super-link, danke! - aber mir fehlt das komplette werkzeug und die erfahrung.

Ich möchte mich 100% auf das Bike verlassen können.
Hättet Ihr ein paar Tips, auch kenne ich die Symptome nicht, die evtl Abnützung erkennen lassen (bis auf Knarzen und Spiel, natürlich).
Auch bzgl. Dämpfer-Wartung, habe das Fox-Manual, da steht schon einiges drin, aber ebenso keine Erfahrung.

Danke!


----------



## Catsoft (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Die Lager sind i.d.R. sehr haltbar. Neben den von dir genanten Symtomen solltest du auf Leichtlauf bei ausgebautem Dämpfer achten. Einfach Dämpfer ausbauen und den Hinterbau von Hand bewegen. Sollte Ruckelfrei gehen. 

Gruß
Robert


----------

